# New Roof - Drip Edge Issue?



## Verbalkintify (3 mo ago)

Just had a new roof installed (awaiting gutters). It looks like they used prefab edge on the peaks but the eaves have a sheet metal edge (I think - there is currently no kick if so). It looks like the eave ones are also wrapped around slightly and not very far out from the facia. Is this all pretty standard or am I missing something? Not sure why there isn't prefab edge on the eave side too.


----------



## BirminghamRoofs (Jul 2, 2020)

Seems pretty standard to me, a kick out would have been nice but that is functional. You have a nice shingle over hang plus the metal. I would venture to say tthat edge metal was made for your roof because the standard drip edge would not cover the gap from your wood decking to your fascia. I see huge gaps between decking and fascia all the time with no where to nail standard drip edge. We will fab something on the spot similar to this with the metal brake. Along the rakes seems to be less problematic most of the time. Shingle over hang coupled with metal will help keep fascia protected and animals like squirrels out. Hope this was helpful.


----------



## Leann12 (3 mo ago)

BirminghamRoofs said:


> Seems pretty standard to me, a kick out would have been nice but that is functional. You have a nice shingle over hang plus the metal. I would venture to say tthat edge metal was made for your roof because the standard drip edge would not cover the gap from your wood decking to your fascia. I see huge gaps between decking and fascia all the time with no where to nail standard drip edge. We will fab something on the spot similar to this with the metal brake. Along the rakes seems to be less problematic most of the time. Shingle over hang coupled with metal will help keep fascia protected and animals like squirrels out. Hope this was helpful.


Yeah, he is right.


----------

